

Ask HN: Wither Product Development/Management, as a defined role? - dotBen

Looking through the current "Who's Hiring" list, I only count 3 product management jobs.<p>Sure a company needs more engineers than product people, but I continue to be surprised at how much this role is disappearing given that most agile methodologies call for "Product Owners", who usually shouldn't be engineers.<p>Would other HN'ers concur there is a decline in Product Management as a role in startups?  And why?
======
citizenkeys
At a startup, product management is everybody's job. There's neither the money
available nor enough work to justify a dedicated product manager. At big
companies, managers will always be needed. Big companies that have tried to do
away with managers have always learned that engineers are best left to do
engineering and managers are best left to do managing.

~~~
dotBen
"Product management is everybody's job" that's true for perhaps the first 5
employees. And big companies sure they have managers.

I'm still left puzzled for the companies in between.

